# my plant whith 84litrs



## vestlaif (May 14, 2015)

hello fellow tank people!
i am alireza
this is my plant aqua . i am iranian , in iran im not fine the perfect tools for aqua , 
i was started 5weeks ago . an my first plants tank, and i have problems with some plants .
co2 : disposable co2 can ista (will buy requlator with co2 Canisters )
light : 24w led (10w red , 12 w white , 2 w blue ) and 28 w (2*14w ) 6400k Fluorescent lamps
substrate :a 9litr ADA Amazoniya 
filter : Handmade filter with sobo 3880
Fertilize: multi brightwell (6 drops per day ) , Fe brightwell (15 drops for 4 or 3 days a week )
temp : 26-28
i dont have tester but Good plant growth.
i have 8 type of shripm (1 black ,1 blue ,2 red ,1 tiger ,1 red realy ,2 red chery ,1 black tiger ,7 amano )
problems : On perforated leaves (for Hygrufilas and gelaso sicmas ) - Syngonanthus macrocaulon
Loses its green color and Lost .what i do ?

























tnx


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

The plant looks like Tonina Balem and it needs very soft water to thrive.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vestlaif (May 14, 2015)

sushant_sagar said:


> The plant looks like Tonina Balem and it needs very soft water to thrive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


So my water is hard for this problem ?
Soft water is very affect on plants ? Because i used directly from piped water whitout filter and whitout depo . So for this problem ?


----------

